# My Laptop PCI Modem (Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Modem Controller [B-2])



## skaterboi12345

Hello everyone good day to all administrator and evrybody...Need help for finding a driver for my Laptop, i can't find the PCI MODEM driver i search but i can't find please help...!!!! here's my system summary and the info for my PCI MODEM please see below thanks a lot....i appriciate it....take care please send back...!!!!! :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


PCI MODEM INFO

[ Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Modem Controller [B-2] ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Modem Controller [B-2] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 3 
Device ID 8086-266D 
Subsystem ID 1991-2901 
Device Class 0703 (Communications Controller) 
Revision 04 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 




EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Report Wizard 
Computer PAL 
Generator Admin 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2001-05-31 
Time 12:50 


Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name PAL 
User Name Admin 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 740J, 1733 MHz (13 x 133) 
Motherboard Name Sole Corporation Alviso 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Alviso-G i915GM 
System Memory 247 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Insyde (07/12/04) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (128 MB) 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (128 MB) 
3D Accelerator Intel GMA 900 
Monitor Digital Flat Panel (1024x768) (12003) 
Monitor Digital Flat Panel (1024x768) (12003) 
Monitor Digital Flat Panel (1024x768) (12003) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-2] 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F 
IDE Controller Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 
Disk Drive ST9402112A (37 GB, IDE) 
Disk Drive USB 2.0 (HS) Flash Disk USB Device (470 MB, USB) 
Optical Drive QSI CDRW/DVD SBW-243 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 38147 MB (34120 MB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse HID-compliant mouse 
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 

Peripherals: 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-2] 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Make and model of laptop?

Note: Just wnat to make absolutely sure the links I give are for the correct drivers for the laptop.


----------



## skaterboi12345

hello thanks 4 reply.., My laptop has no model its only a generic laptop where can i find the PCI modem itself i can't find in the internet please help thnks....


----------



## Riskyone101

Go here for chipset driver: (choose #2)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Professional*&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Note: reboot pc after installation of driver.


----------



## skaterboi1234

tnx i appreciate that...take care...


----------



## Riskyone101

So did you get the problem sorted out now?

If you did?, you can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## BCCOMP

> PCI MODEM INFO
> 
> [ Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Modem Controller [B-2] ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Device Description Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Modem Controller [B-2]
> Bus Type PCI
> Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 3
> *Device ID 8086-266D*
> Subsystem ID 1991-2901
> Device Class 0703 (Communications Controller)
> Revision 04
> Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled
> 
> Device Features:
> 66 MHz Operation Not Supported
> Bus Mastering Enabled


Hi,
According to the *Device ID *posted above you have a Agere system ac'97 modem. See if this driver will install *HERE*

Bill


----------



## skaterboi1234

Hey BCCOMP thank for the info there, i downloaded the driver and its detecting now, but ive got 1 problem, when im installing the driver for the first time this error appear "Incompatible modem codec detected
please check your modem card."

what shoud i do? thanks send back thanks.....:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP

The error usually indicates the wrong driver
Do you have any other Modem driver installed?
Remove all modem drivers installed.
Then try this driver:
http://download.cnet.com/Agere-Systems-AC-97-Modem/3000-2109_4-103363.html
Bill


----------



## skaterboi1234

NOpe i havent instal any modem drivers on it, just the one u took the site for me that's all, i tried ur link again agere system, got a problem again the error is "This is not intended to install with this computer" what is that?


----------



## BCCOMP

Sorry about that, I was not aware it was a SONY driver that is why you got the error.
Try this driver:
http://download.cnet.com/Motorola-SM56-Speakerphone-Modem/3000-2109_4-147427.html


----------



## skaterboi1234

HI sorry for late response there, ive been busy 4 a while, yes i downlaoded the driver again but same story also it came with an error ""Incompatible modem codec detected
please check your modem card." 


please ho we fix this? thanks a lot send back please


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello,

Go here it will be one of these drivers:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng

In search box type - modem driver, choose xp pro, 18 drivers.
Since you dont have a model number for the laptop I cannot find the exact driver for it.


----------



## BCCOMP

Nice find Riskyone101.

This should be the driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/download.aspx?url=/15121/eng/Modem.zip&DwnldId=15121&lang=eng
It has the correct code anyways.


----------



## Riskyone101

Thank You BCCOMP.


----------



## dzionizz

Its old problem, all links not working. Who can help on the same isue?


----------

